# illinois - Chicago- 2013 JCB 300 with 680 hours- Buy by end of year for income tax savings



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

We are selling our used 2013 JCB 300 with 680 hours.

All service performed by local JCB dealer at designated intervals. Just completed routine maintenance this week. Includes bucket. Always stored indoors.

Machine is in great condition inside and factory paint touch ups will be complete prior to sale.

Does not include snow tires as in photos. Will come with standard rims and tires. Rubber is at 40%.

Call Sean at 312-882-6199 to view.

Machine is at our facility in Elk Grove Village, IL

$39,900.00 Cash only

No sales tax added a as this is a private sale.


















































































































Machine is in great condition inside and factory paint touch ups will be complete prior to sale.

Call Sean at 312-882-6199 to view.

Machine is at our facility in Elk Grove Village, IL

$39,900.00 Cash only

No sales tax added a as this is a private sale.


----------

